#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Need suggestion on Design of experiments

## iZnoGouD

I am looking for some good software to analyse my DOE. I have may options but I don't know which one is best. SO, please guide me in this regard. Also, I like MODDE by umetrics but its trial is only for 30 days. If anyone can help me in getting full MODDE it would be great .

See More: Need suggestion on Design of experiments

----------

